# Comparing 2 + 6 Archetypes (268, 269 and 126)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 268, 269 and 126 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having TWO and SIX fixes (268, 269 and 126) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Pride and Fear combine into a service-oriented, helpful character. People with this combination usually try to meet the needs of others in order to secure a special place into their hearts and minds. This make them really dutiful and attentive to people's needs.

• Double Compliant stance ; the need to adhere to external and internalized rules, social conducts and do what's expected of them is amplified;

• Nurturing, helpful and trusting energy;

• One of the most feminine combinations of the enneagram;

• The intimacy-seeking, befriending TWO is a bit at odds with the security-oriented, perparing SIX;

• There's is a conflict between the TWO's need to remain positive in order to keep people close to them and the SIX's need to question everything that doesn't seem fail-proof enough to their eyes;

• Most likely combination to be percieved as so attentive to other's needs that they can be considered cligny and dependent.


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Helping Nature*

• 268s are very reactive tritypes that like to help in emergency crises. They can take everything too seriously and prefer to live on the edge and act fast. This is also the most protective and overbearing archetype;

• 269s are very versatile and can like to help in a non-intrusive way. They provide care and nurturance with their gentle demeanor but can be a little too passive at times and not act when they should;

• 126s are very dutiful and responsible and expect others to at least listen to their advices because they've been generally working a great deal of time on them in order to present an accurate and satisfactory presentation. They are very hard on themselves if they make a mistake;


*Communications Skills*

• 268s are direct and straightfoward in their communication style and expect people to behave the same way. They don't like it when people hesitate for too long or give out a convoluted answer to their questions;

• 269s prefer to communicate with poise and gentleness with the intention of keeping a peaceful and harmonious atmosphere around them. They also uncomfortable when people are getting impatient because this archetype has an indirect and hesistant communication style;

• 126s like things to be as clear and correct as possible, and they reflect this principle in their communication style. They are generally patient with people and will reformulate their thoughts if others find them too unclear;


*Anger Management*

• 268s can become very angry at times, especially if people seem ungrateful of unconcerned with their help or advices. They don't hesistate to shake things up by reminding them to be curteous and appreciative because they won't do it twice;

• 269s don't like feeling negative emotions and tend towards passive-aggressiveness when they are filling up with too much tension. This can happen when people don't show appreciation for their hard work and walk all over them for menial services;

• 126s build up frustration over time as a way to avoid bouts of anger from people not listening or disregarding their input. If this attitude is persistent in time, this can bring a great deal of resentment and emotional breakdown if they can't keep their anger in check;


*Potential Problems*

• 268s can look quite bossy and annoying because they feel that they must lend people their help in order to feel accepted and secure and can react strongly if their help has been rejected. They may also be feisty and disregard rules if deemed infringing on their own needs to be close to or help someone. Sometime, they take their heroism complex at bit too seriously and act without thinking;

• 269s biggest issue is about expressing their concerns and opinions about something. As they don't like to rub people the wrong way, they can be too accepting and allow people to walk over themselves relentlessly. They also can be too passive and don't assert themselves when they should, causing some folk to be angry at them. They need to understand that expressing opinions and being more active aren't something outside of their capacities;

• 126s forget their own needs and overfocus on other's. They can appear nosy, controlling and nagging because of their overwhelming presence they can give to people when trying to help and educate others. They can also feel self-righteous and militant about their values and causes which can irk some people. This archetype can also become too anxious and self-conscious about its own impact on their environment, constantly ajusting itself in order to meet internal and external standards, which can become exhausting for them;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 268s are triple protective and the most heroic tritype (along with 368). This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to prevent loved one from being harmed in any way, shape or form. They want trust and certainty from their environment and are willing to take the necessary means to keep themselves and others from being injured. They are very alert, reactive and protective in order to fill up their duty. Self-preservation subtypes have a little less overt presence than the other two subtypes because they focus on practical help. They are usually more down-to-earth and fiercly protective of their finances and other's. Sexual subtypes are quite intense in character and like being in life-or-death situations, exemplifying the hero archetype te best. They can be quite jealous of their loved ones and partners and be controlling when feeling anxious and vulnerable. Social variants are more involved in their environment and can easily be found in any protest or political groups, defending or promoting rights of a particual community. This subtype is the most TWO-ish 268 and can be very adamant about protecting their group's rights and ideals;

• 269s are triple people focused and the most helping tritype. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that focus on maintaining good contacts with people and try ease out pain and social alienation by keeping a nice persona. They almost always want to be seen as helpful and uncomplicated in order to get personal motivation in being part of others' lives. People who have a dominant self-preservation subtype like to help in practical ways and are the most humble of all variants. They are also the least assertive and openly aggressive too. Social variants are a bit more gregarious and can be a bit more rigid and energetic in regards to the way they help. They need to be seen when giving out their time and energy to people and can be mistyped as a more outgoing and assertive tritype because of that. Finally, sexual variant doesn't mesh well with typical descriptions of this tritype, as they are more emotionally dependant and sensitive to being rejected from their intimate partners;

• 126s are triple compliant and hesitant. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to adjust itself to the moral viewpoint and expectations of its environment in order to feel included, safe and appreciated. This tritype is very helpful and need to meet (and often surpass) the authority's expectations for the sake of being satisfied with its own inner standards. Self-preservation subtypes of this archetype are anxious indiviuals who almost always veer into the secure side of things if something doesn't feel right or is off. They are very perfectionistic in all they do and can be overly cautious in doing so. The sexual variant is less focused of safety in the material sense and more concerned about faithfulness in their intimate relationships. They don't fit the stereotypical compliant stance of this archetype because they can spring into action when needed and are more in touch with their instinctual nature. However they are quite rigid about everything going their way and can manifest their anger in a surprising intensity. Social subtypes are the most rigid and rule-abiding of the three variants. They embody the teacher or role-model to turn to and follow and can be quite prideful in doing so. This is also a very militant subtype;


*Possible mistypes*

• Social Eights with a NINE wing and a 268 tritype can look like a 126 tritype because of the easier access to group awareness;

• Sexual ONE with a TWO wing and a 126 tritype may mistype as a 268 archetype as they can be very controlling and angry;

• Social NINES with a ONE wing and a 269 tritype can easily be mistaken for a 126 as they are usually more;

• Self-preservation EIGHTS with a NINE wing and a 268 tritype can confuse their need for introversion for a need for peace and harmony;


*MBTI*

• 268s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (286), ESFJ (268), ESTJ (862) and sometimes ENFJ (286). It's uncommon to meet introverted types with this archetype and when it's the case, it's usually ISTJ. They are a bit more judging types than perceiving types with this tritype;

• 269s most common MBTI types are : ISFJ (926), ISTJ (962), ESFJ (269) and sometimes ISFP (926) and INFP (926); it's rare to find extroverted Myers Briggs types with this tritype (other than ESFJ) and extremely rare to find NT types;

• 126s' most common MBTI types are : ESFJ (216), ISFJ (621), ENFJ (216), INFJ (621) and sometimes ESTJ (126). As you can see, this archetype is very feeling and judging oriented and it's uncommon to see thinking types with this tritype;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 126s like to help people by implementing better methodology and structure into their workplace; 269s offer less thorough methods and more practical help;

• 126s are comfortable when following procedures and are anxious when it's time to act fast; this is litterally the opposite for 268s;

• 268s often act heroically at their best and work best on instinct while 126s are often frazzled when procedures aren't properly followed;

• 269s are one of the most passive tritypes, while there's nothing passive about 268s;

• 268s are very extroverted while 269s are usually more introverted; 126s fall somewhere in the middle;

• 268s can be in trouble for their feisty and impulsive behavior while 126s can be too compliant and forget their own internal priorities;

• While both 126s and 268s can be controlling, 268s are more forceful and direct with their intent of coercing people while 126s will deny completely;

• 269s and 126s are more dependent on the collective mood and can't stand being at odds with the groupe while 268s generally retain more independence;

• 269s can idealize their environment and have trouble seeing it in a more objective way, with the good and bad stuff. This is less of a problem for 126s and 268s;

• 269s have trouble admitting they have a negative impact on others and fear being seen as tainted and flawed. While 126s can also have this problem, 268s are more focused on cutting out the bullshit from their surroundings than keeping a pure image.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino. would you please share, Social NINES are usually more what? here: • Social NINES with a ONE wing and a 269 tritype can easily be mistaken for a 126 as they are usually more;


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Karkino. would you please share, Social NINES are usually more what? here: • Social NINES with a ONE wing and a 269 tritype can easily be mistaken for a 126 as they are usually more;


Lol, that's funny! Lemme see... I think I meant to say that social dominant types are naturally more One-ish in their demeanor since they want to fit (unconsciously or nor) in a particular role inside the "tribe". Social NINES are naturally more gregarious and want to seek harmony in their environment and therefore can take the role of a referee as a way to mend differences and quell confict.


----------

